# B4672 Kubota Backhoe



## jedigene (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone know a good part number for the hydraulic oil filter for this backhoe B4672? The manual says 70040-93751 but this is not a good part number that can be located by parts house or internet. Hope someone can shed some light on this for me.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jedigene,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

See attached diagram. Item #4 filter 70050-93751. Messick's has one in stock $17.48. Click on their ad at top of page.


----------



## jedigene (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks so very much. My manual did have I guess a misprint on the part number. Thanks again.


----------

